# E60 Individual Photos



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Okay, much nicer wheels whatever they are. I do not like most of the OEM wheels they offer on the E60.

Chris


----------

